# Jacksonville Florida Race..



## daddydave8 (Jan 28, 2005)

ATTENTION ON ROAD Guys I just got the word from Scott.... There will be a Wednesday night race at RC Outlet 11/6. Race starts at 7ish 2 heats and a main. Remember Guys 3 of a kind make a class. Been having a decent amount of touring cars WGT and VTA. We will still be having our normal Saturdays race as well. 4616 Subchaser ct Jacksonville FL 32244.. Dust them off and bring them out. Hope to see you guys there ! I also forgot to mention it is CRC ozite racing carpet.. Track is fast!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll be there.........


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

Dust??? :jest:


----------



## 305swag (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello guys, Im getting ready to put together a 13.5 wgt car. Are you guys running lilac foams? Also what would be a good gear combo for the track?


----------



## 305swag (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello, im putting together a wgt 13.5 car. Are you guys running lilac compound tries ?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Most are running Lilac/WGT tires. I'm running a 45x88. What motor/esc and size tires are you running? I'll be there tommorow for practice from 1-5pm. Not able to race this saturday. They will be carrying GQ foam WGT soon.


----------



## hartjohnj (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello guys I am going to try to come out and watch and support y'all on Sat. still working on car's not quite ready to race yet but look forward to seeing y'all Sat. Good luck to all:wave:


----------



## 305swag (Nov 3, 2013)

BullFrog said:


> Most are running Lilac/WGT tires. I'm running a 45x88. What motor/esc and size tires are you running? I'll be there tommorow for practice from 1-5pm. Not able to race this saturday. They will be carrying GQ foam WGT soon.


Thanks for the reply bullfrog, I will be using a 1s mamba. Not sure about motor, im open for suggestions. I always used novak. I will probably get the AE 105.1 car. What pitch gears are you using?


----------



## daddydave8 (Jan 28, 2005)

I run the ae 10r5.1. 64 pitch with a monster mamba 1 cell. Trinity's d3.5 13.5. As bullfrog stated 88/45 should get you somewhere in the ball park. See you guys down there today!!


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Trinity D 3.5-13.5 motor and 64 pitch


----------



## 305swag (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## daddydave8 (Jan 28, 2005)

Remember if you are planning on running the mamba 1 cell you will have to run a reciever pack or a booster. The mamba 1 cell has no bec. Great speedo though. We have a couple guys ruining them in wgt


----------

